# DIG BOX



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

I am in the process of making a dig box for Pickle and was wondering if I could put sand in there - I am putting pebbles in but thought I would put a layer of sand on the bottom first and add pebbles on top of it
so he can dig about in it
What are your thoughts?


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I would steer clear of the sand. Sand can get into all kinds of trouble...especially with boy hedgies and their boy parts. :? Not to mention some sand can be kind of dusty, which is no good for the respiratory tract. 

If you are planning on using pebbles make sure to use the larger riverstones and sterilze them. You can do this by boiling them in water for a few minutes and then let them air dry. This just destroys any bacteria that may have acculmulated while on the store shelf.  

Personally, I'm a huge fan of using cut up fleece strips since I know they are clean, dust free, and can't accidentally crush a paw.  Good luck with your dig box!


----------



## elaine haigh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for that
I think i'll give the sand a misss
I have got some quite large pebbles which I got from the beach which I will put in boiling water first before using them - I might also put some fleece strips in there for him to rummage arround in 


raerysdyk said:


> I would steer clear of the sand. Sand can get into all kinds of trouble...especially with boy hedgies and their boy parts. :? Not to mention some sand can be kind of dusty, which is no good for the respiratory tract.
> 
> If you are planning on using pebbles make sure to use the larger riverstones and sterilze them. You can do this by boiling them in water for a few minutes and then let them air dry. This just destroys any bacteria that may have acculmulated while on the store shelf.
> 
> Personally, I'm a huge fan of using cut up fleece strips since I know they are clean, dust free, and can't accidentally crush a paw.  Good luck with your dig box!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not meant to be a dig box, but Poggles snuffles his way through his litter box. The base of the litter box is covered in newspaper pellets and then I rip little squares of regular newspaper on top. Every since I added the ripped newspaper, he has liked to put his head down and push around under the newspaper pieces. I keep his litter box pretty clean (he only really uses one corner) so I often drop darkling beetles into the box so he can chase them down. He's extremely effective at hunting them... sometimes I wish they'd run faster so it wouldn't be so quick!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

elaine haigh said:


> I am in the process of making a dig box for Pickle and was wondering if I could put sand in there - I am putting pebbles in but thought I would put a layer of sand on the bottom first and add pebbles on top of it
> so he can dig about in it
> What are your thoughts?


How about a box of plastic balls and pieces of fleece strips?


----------

